# Purple betta? Possible?



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I have had my eye out for a full solid purple betta like the photos I have posted, but I have heard they don't exist? is this true?  
He would be my dream guy! especially the rose tail!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I have no idea but picture number two would be my dream.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Picture #2 is gorgeous. Assuming it didn't darken to blue. I've never seen a solid purple like that and I've read it is very tricky to get purple


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I know! I think he's a rosetail? just my guessing there, I've got a tank set up waiting especially for a purple guy  lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can try looking at chard56 on aquabid! He has some gorgeous purples! Not sure if the exact purple your looking for!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Chard56&t&

I have also heard he gives discounts on bettafish.com member but I'm not clearly sure, he's rarely on here :/


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

To my knowledge no one has succeeded in producing a true purple. "rather" purple is the best that has been achieved. And these don't really breed true and thus can't/very hard to be improved. (note: by breed true I mean they always produce the same color. The existing Purples are mainly mutations of color combos thus when bred further, the combos often shifts resulting in different color combos/patterns)

The above pictures are probably photo shopped.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

litelboyblu; I think from that seller this is what I'd get http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1414954802 or this guy http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1415211605 but unfortunately I live in Australia, in Tasmania and we have some stupid laws about importing fish, we need licences 

indjo; Oh no! got to love the good ol' photo shop eh?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't mean to discourage you. I just don't want you to be mislead. Your above choices are genetically common royal blue. Color wise, they lack the intensity and with the red effect they look rather purple (specially in pictures). But they are not purple and if bred will not produce purple. . . . unless you get a mutation that combines blue and red, which has never happened. . . . . if you ever buy, careful not to be lured by miss-labeling. It's alright if you actually like the color as long as you are not expecting it to be actual purple.

You're lucky to have laws protecting your environment. We are losing our wild life because people don't care enough


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This is Saturn. He is one of my breeders and the most purplish betta Ive had. A difficult color to work with. I agree with everything indjo stated regarding working with this color.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

No that's okay indjo! It makes sense what you have said, what a shame though I think purple bettas like in the photos are pretty! I do like the all red guys and the all white guys too. I missed my chance at getting a solid white ct the other week, he was pretty cute! 
It's a pain at the best of times though, I wish they had restrictions for the other animals and not just fish, the amount of feral and stray cats we have around is sad.. 

logisticsguy, he's the betta I'd probably buy! he's very pretty!  is he a rose tail?


----------



## Aidy (Nov 12, 2013)

JessikaSky said:


> No that's okay indjo! It makes sense what you have said, what a shame though I think purple bettas like in the photos are pretty! I do like the all red guys and the all white guys too. I missed my chance at getting a solid white ct the other week, he was pretty cute!
> It's a pain at the best of times though, I wish they had restrictions for the other animals and not just fish, the amount of feral and stray cats we have around is sad..
> 
> logisticsguy, he's the betta I'd probably buy! he's very pretty!  is he a rose tail?


A friend has told me there is a Betta breeder down in Hobart somewhere. You might want to look into it. My friend also sent me photos. If I can find them, I could post them for you, if you like.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

logisticsguy, OMG! What a gorgeous betta!


----------

